

Jaquet Droz “The Writer” Automata: Awesome Antique Android - yread
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/jaquet-droz-the-writer-automata-awesome-antique-android/

======
yread
This video <http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p019ng2n> is perhaps better

